# Guides for braid



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

I am getting ready to build a cobia rod and I plan on running braid and a topshot. I am looking at putting fuji style guides on it but wanted an opinion of which guides would be the best to use with braid.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Get the SIC guides. Titanium if you want the best of the best.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

> *lobsterman (11/30/2009)*Get the SIC guides. Titanium if you want the best of the best.


I agree!!!!!!! What blank are you gonna build it on?


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

I am going to be using a seeker PS85. If this means anything I plan on using either a 706 or a vs200. I really don't want to spend 200 dollars on guides. I plan on using this rod as a jig rod for pier fishing.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *Billcollector (11/30/2009)*I am going to be using a seeker PS85. If this means anything I plan on using either a 706 or a vs200. I really don't want to spend 200 dollars on guides. I plan on using this rod as a jig rod for pier fishing.


perfections will be fine for cobia rod.not like your gonna catch 50 of em in a season.they dont run fast enough to groove guides.if your gonna use it for kings also go with the hardoloys.there cheap and good for king/cobia


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Been bottom fishing with mono all my life. If I switch to braided line, would it be enough to replace the top guide on my bottom rodswithrollers?


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *Orion45 (11/30/2009)*Been bottom fishing with mono all my life. If I switch to braided line, would it be enough to replace the top guide on my bottom rodswithrollers?


be a waste of money.bottom fish dont run fast enough.plus braid can hang in the roller and cut you off.seen it happen.a regular ceramic top will be fine for braid and bottom fishing


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *-=Desperado=- (11/30/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Orion45 (11/30/2009)*Been bottom fishing with mono all my life. If I switch to braided line, would it be enough to replace the top guide on my bottom rodswithrollers?
> ...


I've seen that happen also. I'llfollow your advice andkeep the guides that I have now. Thanks for the input.


----------

